# Desktop verkleinert hilfe :(



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forenuser.

Als ich heue vor ein paar Minuten meinen Pc startete
ging mein Bildschirm nicht. Okay gleich das Kabel geschaut es war draußen
(es war wahrscheinlich mein Vater). Dachte ich nicht so wild ich stecks wieder rein.
Aber mein Desktop war irgendwie verkleienrt als währe es eien niedrigere Auflösung und herangezommt.
Außerdem wenn ich meien Maus an den bildschirmrand tat kam sozusagen der nächste Teil vom Desktop.
Die Auflösung war wie immer auf 1920x1080. Habe sie auf 1600x1200 gestellt da war der Desktop im Vollbilmodus 
wenn man das so sagen kann.


Nun weiß ich leider nichtmehr weiter.

PS: Es ist auch noch ein kleiner schwarzer Balken rechts (egal wo ich auf dem Desktop bin).



Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich irgendwie nach Bildschirmlupe an...
Kabel sitzen auch alle richtig? Schau mal nach, ob die Bildschirmlupe gestartet ist.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie nach Bildschirmlupe an...
> Kabel sitzen auch alle richtig? Schau mal nach, ob die Bildschirmlupe gestartet ist.



Also Kabel alle okay sonst würde es auch nichts anzeigen.

Ich habe keine Bildschirmlupe
weiß nicht ob eien bei Vista/Win7 dabei ist aer ich benutze XP S2


Hmm vielleicht liegts auch an dem Grafkkartentreiber den habe ich einfach so installiert
nach dem Einbau und Windows fragt bei jedem Start imemrwieder danach.

naja ich installiere den mal neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. Oktober 2009)

Starte mal alles neu. d.h Alles ganz aus.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Habe meinen Pc neugestartet und alles war wieder normal xD

Naja danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

